# NetworkManager starts well... but nothing in knetworkmanager

## earendilion

Hi all,

I've a problem with NetworkManager. I think I configured everything well, as described in the Howto

My version of NM is 0.8.1-r6. :

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.6.6 0.7.1-r6 0.7.2 0.8-r1 (~)0.8.1-r6 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing crypt debug dhclient dhcpcd doc gnome gnutls kernel_linux nss resolvconf}                                                                                                                                           

     Installed versions:  0.8.1-r6(11:22:19 05/09/2010)(avahi dhclient dhcpcd kernel_linux resolvconf -bluetooth -connection-sharing -doc -gnutls -nss)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.
```

 I'm using the KDE plasmoid to manage it : 

```
[I] kde-misc/knetworkmanager

     Available versions:  (4) {M}(~)4.4.0_p20100331 [M](~)4.4.0_p20100820 **9999[1]

        {aqua consolekit debug kdeenablefinal +networkmanager wicd}

     Installed versions:  4.4.0_p20100331(4)(10:47:50 05/09/2010)(consolekit networkmanager -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -wicd)

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager
```

NetworkManager starts well. But nothing appears to work in the plasmoid.

```
Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.1) is starting...

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> modem-manager is now available

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Monitoring /etc/conf.d/hostname

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Monitoring /etc/conf.d/net

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Monitoring /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Updating hostname

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: lorien

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [dagger] prefix.

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (144884664) ... get_connections.

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (144884664) connections count: 0

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill1 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver <unknown>)

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> Networking is disabled by state file

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwl3945' ifindex: 5)

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'tg3' ifindex: 2)

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Sep 26 12:35:46 lorien NetworkManager[4427]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/irlan0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
```

knetworkmanager gives no log when I try to launch it... 

Any idea why it doesn't work ?

----------

## Randy Andy

earendilion,

only for the case that you are using kde-4.5.1, you have to unmask and install knetworkmanager version [M](~)4.4.0_p20100820 **9999[1] 

If your kde version is below, the error has to be a different one.

Regards, andy.

----------

## earendilion

Thanks for the answer Andy. While posting, I was intalling knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20100820 ... I restarted services... but still nothing in knetworkmanager ...  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Any news?

I've got the same problem.

Now I can't post my versions, but thies evening I will.

----------

## Randy Andy

Some ideas from my side, to help to solve your problems using knetworkmanager in KDE.

The wiki you refer to named lots of possible use flags as options, not as a must use.

So i guess it's not a good idea to use dhclient and dhcpcd simultaneously, i think they are designed to do the same job  :Wink: 

Otherwise it seems to that wicd is a must for wlan functionality via knetworkmanager (for me it works really great, and not buggy as the most say).

Possibly the wiki is missing some more useful hints, that was needed to get it working, at least for me.

So here's how i did it, to get it running:

I installed the following packages with these flags:

```

kde-misc/knetworkmanager

     Available versions:  (4) 4.4.0_p20100820!t (~)4.4.0_p20101012!t (**)9999[1]

        {aqua consolekit debug kdeenablefinal +networkmanager wicd}

     Installed versions:  9999(4)[1](17:07:09 15.09.2010)(consolekit networkmanager wicd -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal)                                                                                                                  

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  [M]0.6.6 [M]0.7.1-r6 [M]0.7.2 0.8-r1 (~)0.8.1-r6 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing crypt debug dhclient dhcpcd doc gnome gnutls kernel_linux nss resolvconf}                                                

     Installed versions:  0.8.1-r6(23:08:43 24.08.2010)(bluetooth dhcpcd gnutls kernel_linux -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -nss -resolvconf)                                                                                

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

```

```
rc-update del net=eth0 default
```

for lan only follow the wiki regarding editing the  /etc/conf.d/rc 

if you need additional wlan functionality via knetworkmanager edit it like this:

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.wlan0"
```

What's not mentioned in the wiki, but it seems to be necessary in my case was to do:

```
rc-update del dhcpcd default
```

edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf (delete ifplug entries and so on)

```
[main]

 plugins=keyfile
```

Disadvantage, connection is established only after login to desktop.

Pre-condition to get wlan working is a working wlan  :Laughing:  (i guess you know what i mean)

So until now, i installed it on two pc's one with, and one without wlan, works great until today.

Hopefully it helps you to get it working too.

Much success, Andy.

----------

## guimera

I am finding the same problem. Adding the wicd USE flag gets me the wicd Network Manager, which works but is ugly and not very intuitive (to configure wireless networks, for example). But no knetworkmanager still.

Would welcome any help.

Many thanks in advance.

----------

